# Collexium



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 27, 2007)

I was able to tour a new "timeshare for luxury automobiles" company the other day in Fort Lauderdale. In fact, I know the owner of the company as his kids goes to the same school as my kids.

He has a cool idea of buying $200,000 cars and then having people join the club and get to drive the cars. My favorite was the orange Lamborghini Murcielago with the Ferrari F430 a close second.

The details: $15k to join (with $5k security deposit), $10k yearly dues, and $200-$500 per day car use fee. The best cars are $500 per day. You get 100 miles per day and they offer a valet delivery service for $250 each way (in case you are too busy to pick it up at the office).

The bottom line is that it costs about $800 per DAY to use these automobiles, based upon 36 days per year use.

They currently have 10 high-end cars and plan a 5 member to car ratio. Their goal is to own 100 cars and their current collection and wish list is online.

Anyone interested?

www.collexium.com


----------

